# Aberdeen mums who had recent c section advice needed please



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi all, I am looking for mummies who have had a c section just recently at Aberdeen Maternity. I am bit confused with the whole procedure as my whole antenatal care has been at Elgin, and they have no clue how it works in Aberdeen. I was told early on in my pregnancy I would go to 39 weeks at most due to my diabetes, however I have yet to get a date for section, I am 38 weeks today. I have an appointment in 4 days for a pre surgery assessment, but as far as I know this is just for anethestist to assess me. Does anyone have experience of how Aberdeen do it, will I get a date when I am through for assessment or does a date follow by letter? Your advice , experience would be greatly appreciated!


----------

